# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أحكام محكمة النقض في المواد الجنائية .... 2003

## لارين

أحكام محكمة النقض في المواد الجنائية

إجراءات 

إجراءات التحقيق : 
صحة استجواب المتهم في تحقيق النيابة . دون دعوة محامية .
مادام لم يعلن اسم المحامي سواء فى محضر الاستجواب أو الاستجواب أو بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن رسم القانون الطريق الواجب على المتهم اتباعه في إعلان محاميه .
المادة 124 إجراءات 
( الطعن رقم 26634 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 1 / 2 / 2003 )


استئناف 
1 - تقدم المحكوم عليه للتنفيذ وقت النداء على القضية في يوم الجلسة يجعل التنفيذ عليه أمرا واقعاً قبل نظر الاستئناف . 
قضاء الحكم بسقوط الاستئناف دون بحث موضوعه . خطأ . يجيز لمحكمة النقض نفض الحكم من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم . 
( الطعن رقم 11134 سنة 63 ق جلسة 1 / 1 / 2003 )

2 - التقرير بالاستئناف فور زوال المانع لدى المتهم . مناطة . أثره : بدء ميعاد الاستئناف من يوم علم المتهم رسمياً بالحكم . مخالفة ذلك : خطأ في القانون .
( الطعن رقم 21612 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 5 / 1 / 2003 )


إعلان 
من حيث انه يبين من المفردات المضمومه أن الحكم الابتدائي الغيابي قد قضي بحبس المطعون ضدها أسبوعين فعارضت وقضى في معارضتها بقبولها شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبراءتها مما اسند أليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية ، وإذ استئناف الطاعن حددت لنظر استئنافه جلسة 17 / يونيه 1995 بيد انه لم ينظر بتلك الجلسة ، بل نظر بجلسة الأول من يوليو سنه 1995 - التي تخلف الطاعن عن حضورها فقضي فيها غيابياً بتأييد الحكم المستأنف .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان المشرع بما نص علية في المادة 408 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من انه" يحدد قلم الكتاب للمستأنف في تقرير الاستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التي حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك إعلانا لها لو كان التقرير من وكيل " إنما أقام قرينة على علم المستأنف بالجلسة المحددة لنظر استئناف من توقيعه أو توقيع وكيله على تقرير الاستئناف المشتمل على تحديد تلك الجلسة فإذا لم ينظر الاستئناف بالجلسة المحددة بالتقرير وإنما حددت لنظره جلسة أخرى ، سقط حكم القرينة وتعيين إعلان المستأنف بالجلسة التي حددت من بعد حتى يتحقق علمه بها ويتاح له أن تسمع أقواله والأوجه التي يستند أليها في استئنافه على ما نصت عليه المادة 411 من القانون المذكور وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضي في الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 برفض استئناف الطاعن وتأييد الحكم المستأنف وكان يبين من الاطلاع على المفردات أنها خلت من إعلانه بهذه الجلسة على الرغم من إنها غير تلك التي كانت محدده في تقرير الاستئناف فإن الحكم يكون قد انبنى على إجراءات باطلة أثرت فيه فيتعين نفضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 17894 لسنة 65 جلسة 14 / 10 / 2002 )


إتفاق جنائي 
إنتفاء مصلحة الطاعنين في النعي بعدم دستورية نص المادة 48 عقوبات بشأن جريمة الاتفاق الجنائي المنسوبة إليهم مادام أن ما عاقبتهم به المحكمة عن جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار وإحراز أسلحة نارية وذخائر بغير ترخيص ودخول مساكن بقصد ارتكاب جرائم فيها . كافيا لتوقيع عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والمؤقتة عليهم .
( الطعن رقم 21634 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2002 )


إثبـــات 
كفاية الشك في صحة إسناد التهمة إلى المتهم سند البراءة . متي أحاطت المحكمة بالدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة . وخلا حكمها من عيوب التسبب .
كفاية أن يتشكك القاضي في صحة إجراءات القبض والتهمة كيما يقضي بالبراءة .
( الطعن رقم 6867 لسنة 63 جلسة 6 / 2 / 2002 )


اعتراف
اعتراف الطاعنين لدى النظر في أمر تجديد حبسهم وسكوتهم عن الإفضاء بواقعة الإكراه في إيه مرحلة من مراحل التحقيق وعدم ملاحظة النيابة وجود إصابات بهم .
لا ينفي حتما وقوع الإكراه . مادياً أو أدبيا 
( الطعن رقم 23449 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2002 )


إعــدام 
استطلاع محكمة الإعادة لرأي مفتي الجمهورية في قضايا الإعدام التي سبق اخذ راية فيها في المحاكمة الأولى . غير لازم . 
( الطعن رقم 23121 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4 / 12 / 2001 ) 


أسباب الإباحة 
لما كان الأصل أن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية - على مقتضى المادة 62 من قانون العقوبات - هي التي تكون ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة تناولها الجاني قهراً عنه أو بغير علم منه بحقيقة أمرها بما مفهومه أن من يتناول مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة عن علم بحقيقة أمرها يكون مسئولا عن الجرائم التي تقع منه وهو تحت تأثيرها 
( الطعن رقم 39918 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2003 )


بلاغ كاذب 
لما كان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الركن الأساسي في جريمة البلاغ الكاذب هو تعمد الكذب في التبليغ مما مقتضاه أن يكون المبلغ عالماً يقيناً لا يداخله شك في أن الواقعة التي أبلغ بها كاذبة وأن المبلغ ضده بريء منها ، وانه يلزم لصحة الحكم كذب البلاغ أن يثبت للمحكمة بطريق الجزم توافر العلم اليقيني وان تستظهر ذلك في حكمها بدليل ينتجه عقلا ، انه يشترط لتوافر القصد في تلك الجريمة أن يكون الجاني قد أقدم على تقديم البلاغ منتوياً السوء والإضرار بمن أبلغ في حقه مما يعني الحكم القاضي بالإدانة في هذه الجريمة ببيان هذه القصد بعنصرية ، كما لا يصح القول بأنه إذا عجز المبلغ عن الإثبات فان بلاغه يعتبر كاذباً إذ العبرة في كذب البلاغ أو صحته هي بحقيقة الواقع ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه جاء مفتقراً إلي بيان ذلك ، فضلاً عن انه لم يبين نص القانون الذي أنزل بمواجه العقاب على الطاعن ، فانه يكون مشوباً بعيب القصور بما يبطله .
(الطعن رقم 17463 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 5 / 2003 )


تحقيق 
دخول الدعوى في حوزة المحكمة يوجب عليها عند تعذر تحقيق دليل أن تندب لذلك أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر . ليس لها أن تندب لذلك النيابة العامة لزوال ولايتها وانتهاء اختصاصها . المادة 294 إجراءات 
بطلان الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تجريه النيابة بناء على ندب المحكمة لها أثناء سير الدعوى . بطلاناً متعلقاً بالنظام العام . لا يعصمه من ذلك رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الأجراء .
إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه - الرد على دفاع الطاعنة ببطلان قرار النيابة العامة بندب خبير لصدوره بعد اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى . قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 11766 س 73 ق جلسة 17 / 9 / 2003 )


تزوير 
القانون الجنائي لم يحدد للقاضي طرق استدلال خاصة لتحقيق مواد التزوير . 
المضاهاة ليست شرطاً ضرورياً لوجود التزوير .
( الطعن رقم 22683 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 21 / 12 / 2002 )


تبديد 
مجرد الامتناع عن رد المال المدعي إختلاسه . لا يكفي لتحقق جريمة الاختلاس متي كان مرد ذلك إلى وجوب تصفية الحساب بين الطرفين . 
القصد الجنائي في جريمة التبديد . ما هيئته .
( الطعن رقم 1609 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )


تقليد 
من المقرر انه لا يلزم لتوافر جريمة تقليد و ترويج العملة المقلدة أن يكون الجانى حائزا بنفسه الأوراق التي يتعامل فيها بل يكفى أن تكون الحيازة لغيره مادام هو يعلم بها فان ما يثيره الطاعن بشان عدم ضبط أوراق مقلدة بحوزته لا يكون له محل .
( الطعن رقم 34249 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 3/2/2003 )


تفتيش 
إذن التفتيش .لا يعد وسيلة من وسائل جمع المعلومات أو التحريات أو التنقيب عن الجريمة وجوب صدوره لضبط جريمة - جناية أو جنحة - وقعت بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها لمتهم معين .
الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لعدم جدية التحريات . وجوب أن تعرض له المحكمة بأسباب كافية وسائغة .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )


حماية قانون 
لما كان الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر عن هيئة الأمم المتحدة سنة 1948 قد نص في مادته الثانية عشر على أن " لا يعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته ، أو لحملات على شرفه وسمعته ، ولكل شخص الحق في حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات " .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )


حكم 
الغاية من وجوب اشتمال ورقة الحكم على بيان تاريخ إصداره اعتباره إعلان عن الإدارة القضائية التي ترتب أثاره من تاريخ النطق به . ماهية تلك الآثار .
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24/3/2003 )


دعوى مدنية 
المرض من الأعذار التي تبرر عدم تتبع إجراءات المحاكمة .
قضاء الحكم بعدم قبول استئناف المدعي بالحقوق المدنية للتقرير به بعد الميعاد دون التعرض للشهادة الطبية المثبتة لمرضه . يبطله .
( الطعن رقم 23594 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6 / 5 / 2003 )


دفاع 
طلب الطاعن - المدعي بالحقوق المدنية - إحالة الدعوى إلى التحقيق لإثبات أن المتهم هو الموقع على الشيك طلب جوهري . لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل المقدم فيها . التفات المحكمة عنه قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 10592 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20 / 4 / 2003 )


دفوع 
الدفع بصدور الاذن بعد القبض والتفتيش . دفاع جوهري . وجوب تحقيقه والرد عليه . إغفال ذلك . إخلال بحق الدفاع .
إطمئنان المحكمة لاقوال الشهود رداً على الدفع بصدور الإذن بعد القبض على الطاعن رغم ضبطه مع آخر قضى ببراءته بعد تحقيق الدفع . قصور .
( الطعن رقم 41507 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 7 / 7 / 2003 )


دعوى جنائية 
تحريك الدعوى الجنائية من المحكمة في جرائم الجلسات . شرطه : وقوع الجنحة أو المخالفة بالجلسة وقت انعقادها . تراخى اكتشاف الواقعة الى ما بعد الجلسة . لا تملك المحكمة حق تحريكها .
إقامة المحكمة الدعوى ضد الطاعنين . مخالفة للقانون . يوجب تصحيحه و القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية . علة و أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 5886 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 15/1/2003 )


دستور 
الشرعية وسيادة القانون . أساس الحكم في الدولة . وجوب خضوع الدولة للقانون والتزام سلطاتها بأحكامه في كافة أعمالها وتصرفاتها . المادة 64 من الدستور .
استقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانان أساسيان لحماية الحقوق والحريات . المادة 65 من الدستور .
القضاه غير قابلين للعزل وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأدبياً . المادة 168 من الدستور .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )


رشوة 
1 - توافر الاتفاق بين الموظف وصاحب المصلحة على أداء العمل مقابل الجعل . كفايته لتحقق جريمة الرشوة . لا يغير من ذلك أن يكون العطاء سابقاً أو معاصراً أو لاحقاً . مادام أداء العمل تنفيذاً للاتفاق .
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )

2 - جريمة الرشوة . تمامها . بإيجاب من الراشي - صاحب المصلحة - وقبول من المرتشي - الموظف - الراشي . يعد فاعلاً اصلياً في جريمة عرض رشوة دون قبولها . علة ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )


رقابة إدارية 
تمتع أعضاء الرقابة الإدارية بصفة الضبط القضائي لكافة الجرائم التي تقع من العاملين او غيرهم . مادامت الأفعال المسندة إليهم تمس سلامة أدائهم لواجبات الوظيفة العامة 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )


زنـــــا 
الأعذار القانونية . استثناء القياس عليها . غير جائز .
عذر الزوج في قتل زوجته خاص بحالة مفاجأة الزوجة متلبسة بالزنا . ثبوت الزنا بعد وقوعه بمدة . غير كاف 
( الطعن رقم 25554 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 12 / 2002 )

سب وقذف 
تحري معني اللفظ . تكييف قانوني خضوعه لرقابة محكمة النقض عدم تضمن اللافتات المنسوب للطاعنين إعدادها ووضعاها في الطريق العام سوى حقيقة الواقع وعلي نحو يتفق وصحيح إجراءات القانون الخاص بالإعلان عن البيع الجبري . ليس من شأنها أن تحط قدره أو تجعله محلا للاحتقار والازدراء بين أهل وطنه أو يستوجب عقابه أو خدش شرفه ولا تقع تحت نص المادة 302 عقوبات . مخالفة ذلك . خطأ فى تطبيق القانون .
( الطن رقم 2990 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )


سبق إصرار 
وحيث انه عن ظرف سبق الإصرار فإنة لما كان هذا الظرف يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجاني قد فكر فيما اعتزمه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال ، فإذا لم يتيسر له التدبر والتفكير وارتكب جريمته وهو تحت تأثر عامل الغضب والهياج - كما هو الحال في الدعوى فلا يكون سبق الإصرار متوافر ، ذلك بأن المتهمة قد قارفت فعلتها بقتل المجني عليه مدفوعة بعامل الغضب والانفعال بعد مشاجرتها مع ولدته ومن ثم فان ما أثاره المدافع عن المتهمة في هذا الشان يكون سديداً .
( الطعن رقم 11373 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )


شهود 
وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقم بإعلانهم . علة ذلك ( الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 20 / 1 / 2003 )


عقوبة 
اعتراف المتهم بجلسة المحاكمة بارتكابه جريمة الرشوة ما يوجب من العقاب المادة 107 مكررا / 2 عقوبات ( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )


فعل فاضح 
جريمة الفعل الفاضح العلني . مناط تحققها ؟ 
اكتفاء الحكم في بيان الواقعة والتدليل عليها بالإحالة للأوراق ولمحضر الضبط دون إيراد مضمونها ووجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمة . قصور . 
( الطعن رقم 5657 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 24 / 9 / 2003 )


قـــانون 
صدور القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 بإلغاء القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 بإنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات والإجراءات واستبدال عقوبتي السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد بعقوبتي الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة يحمل في ظاهره معني الأصلح للمتهم . أثر ذلك .
لا جدوى من تصحيح الحكم المطعون فيه . مادام أن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية الصادرة بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة بنوعيها في السجون المخصصة لذلك على النحو المقرر بمقتضاه لعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو السجن المشدد بحسب الأحوال من تاريخ صدور القانون سالف البيان . علة ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 3506 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2003 )
( والطعن رقم 30864 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 26 / 7 / 2003 )


قتل عمد 
تمييز القتل بالسم عن الصور العادية الأخرى للقتل بجعل الوسيلة التي تستخدم فيها لأحداث الموت ظرفا مشددا للجريمة . أثره . إفراد التسميم في نص المادة 233 عقوبات والمعاقبة عليه بالإعدام ولو لم يقترن فيه العمد بسبق الإصرار . علة ذلك لا يشترط في جريمة القتل بالسم وجود سبق إصرار . 
( الطعن رقم 17310 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 7 / 3 / 2002 )


قبض و تفتيش 
عدم جواز القبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر . تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا . صحيح المادة 46 إجراءات .
( الطعن رقم 5045 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 21/5/2003 )


محكمة الموضوع 
تقدير جدية التحريات وكفايتها لإصدار الأذن بالتفتيش . موضوعي .
عدم تحديد التحريات لأشخاص بعض المتهمين واكتشافهم فيما بعد . لا يقدح في جديتها . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )


محكمة النقض 
عدم تقيد محكمة الإعادة فيما قضت به محكمة النقض مقصور على تقدير الوقائع والمسائل الموضوعية .
فصل محكمة النقض في مسألة قانونية يوجب التزام محكمة الإعادة بما انتهت إليه محكمة النقض . أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 27375 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 6 / 7 / 2003 )


مسئولية جنائية 
الأشخاص الاعتبارية . لا تسأل جنائيا عما يقع من ممثليها من جرائم أثناء قيامهم بأعمالها .
إقامة الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم الجنائية . تعد تابعة للدعوى الجنائية . قضاء الحكم بإدانة شخص اعتباري .
و إطراحه برد غير سائغ الدفع بعدم قبول الدعويين المدنية والجنائية . خطأ في القانون . يوجب نقضه والقضاء بعدم قبول الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 24480 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 28 / 5 / 2003 )


مصادرة 
صحة الحكم بالمصادرة رهن بأن يكون موضوعها شيئا وقع ممن يصدق عليه انه راش أو وسيط . استقطاع مبلغ الرشوة من مال المجني عليه المبلغ في حق الموظف المرتشي . لا يجوز معه القضاء بالمصادرة . اثر ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 24114 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 15 / 12 / 2002 )


معارضة 
الحكم في المعارضة بغير سماع دفاع المعارض . غير جائز ما لم يكن تخلفه لعذر قهري . 
ثبوت أن التخلف مرده عذر قهري اعتبار الحكم غير صحيح لقيام الحكم على إجراءات معيبة . 
محل النظر في العذر القهري وتقديره يكون عند الطعن في الحكم .حضور الطاعن في ذات الوقت مجلس القضاء في دعوى أخرى للدفاع عن نفسه عذر قهري لاستحالة حضوره بداهة أمام دائرتين مختلفتين في يوم واحد . اثر ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 9585 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )


محامـــــاة 
دفع الحاضر عن المتهم الأول ببطلان اعترافه وإنضمام محامي الطاعن الثاني إليه .
إقرار بما ورد في مرافعته . يغنيه عن تكراره . 
( الطعن رقم 15953 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 11 / 2002 )


مواد مخدرة 
اقتناع المحكمة بيقين جازم بملكية وإحراز المواد المخدرة وإيرادها أدلة على ثبوت الواقعة في حقه من شأنها أن تودي ألي ما انتهت أليه فإن عدم تحديد الضابط لمكان عثوره على المخدر فى ملابس الطاعن . لا أثر له 
( الطعن رقم 23631 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )


نصب 
جريمة النصب القائمة على التصرف في مال ثابت غير مملوك للمتصرف ولا له حق التصرف فيه . مناط تحققها .
تصرف الولي الطبيعي في العقار المرهون المملوك لأولاده القصر لا تقوم به جريمة النصب . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 46 لسنة 64ق جلسة 5 / 5 / 2003 )


نيابة عامة 
مباشرة النيابة العامة التحقيق بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدراية . توجب على المحقق إلا فصاع عن شخصيته للمتهم . علة ذلك . بث الطمأنينة في نفسه وترسيخا لمبدأ حياد النيابة العامة .
وجوب إستماع المحقق لأقوال المتهم التي يريد إبدائها سواء كانت صادقه أو مخالفة للحقيقة .
إستجواب المتهم - الصادر الإذن بتفتيش مسكنه لضبط الواقعة - بعد سؤال محرر محضر الضبط واستجواب متهم آخر وتركه لساعات طويلة بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدارية وإرهاقه على الرغم من انه المتهم الرئيسي في الدعوى . يبطل الاستجواب .
( الطعن رقم 30639 سنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )


نقض 
إباحة الطعن بالنقض في الحكم للبطلان في بيان تاريخ الحكم لكل من له مصلحة من الخصوم . 
مصلحة المدعي بالحقوق المدنية قائمة متي قضي برفض دعواه المدنية أو قضي له بأقل مما طلب .
خلو الحكم الابتدائي من تاريخ إصدار وتأييد الحكم المطعون فيه في منطوقة أخذا بأسبابه دون أن ينشئ لنفسه أسبابا خاصة . بطلانه مما يوجب نقضه في خصوص ما قضي به في الدعوى المدنية
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24 / 3 / 2003 )


هتك عرض 
ترك الفعل أثراً في جسم المجني عليه . غير لازم في جريمة هتك العرض . المنازعة فى ذلك . جدل موضوعي غير مقبول أمام محكمة النقض .
( الطعن رقم 1651 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2002 )


يمين حاسمة 
جواز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة بشأن مسألة مدنية بحتة يطبق عليها قواعد الإثبات . ويمتنع توجيهها إذا كان موضوعها الفعل الإجرامي . علة أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 15552 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 1 / 6 / 2003 )

----------


## لارين

آثــــار
إن المادة (42/1) من القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1983 مفادها أن ثبوت جريمة سرقة الآثار غير لازم للعقاب على جريمة إخفائها ومخالفة الحكم لذلك هو خطأ في القانون يرتب أثره بالبطلان.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كانت المادة (42/1) من القانون 117 لسنة 1983 تنص على أنه "يعاقب السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على سبع سنين وبغرامة لا تقل عن ثلاثة آلاف جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسين ألف جنيه كل من: (أ) سرق أثراً أو جزءاً مملوك للدولة أو قام بإخفائه أو اشترك في شيء من ذلك ويحكم في هذه الحالة بمصادرة الآثار والأجهزة والأدوات والسيارات المستخدمة في الجريمة لصالح الهيئة. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه قد فسرت نص المادة سالفة الإشارة على أنها اشترطت لقيام جريمة إخفاء الآثار أن تسبقها جريمة سرقة الآثار، بينما عاقب نص المادة المذكورة على جريمة إخفاء الآثار مجردة ومستقلة عن جريمة السرقة ولم يشترط للعقاب عليها قيام جريمة سرقة الأمر الذي يكون معه الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخطأ في تأويل القانون مما يتعين معه نقضه.

(الطعن رقم 22166 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 3/1/2003)

إجراءات
إن صحة إستجواب المتهم في تحقيق النيابة، دون دعوة محاميه. مادام لم يعلن إسم المحامي سواء في محضر الإستجواب أو بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن، وقد رسم القانون الطريق الواجب على المتهم إتباعه في إعلان محاميه (المادة 124 إجراءات).

فالقاعدة :

أنه حيث إنه عما أثاره المدافع عن المتهم الثالث من بطلان إجراءات تحقيق النيابة العامة لعدم حضور محام مع المتهم المذكور أثناء إستجوابه، فإنه لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المتهم الثالث لم يعلن إسم محاميه سواء للمحقق في محضر الإستجواب أو قبل إستجوابه بتقرير في قلم كتاب المحكمة أو أمام مأمور السجن، فإن إستجوابه في تحقيق النيابة العامة يكون قد تم صحيحاً في القانون ذلك أن نص المادة (124) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية جاء صريحاً في رسم الطريق الذي يتعين على المتهم أن يسلكه في إعلان محاميه إن شاء أن يستفيد مما أورده هذا النص، وهو الإجراء الذي لم يقم به المتهم ومن ثم يكون دفعه في هذا الخصوص غير قويم.

(الطعن رقم 26634 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 1/2/2003)

كما إن إطالة مدة التحقيق مع المتهم لا يعد إكراهاً مادام لم يتعمد المحقق ذلك بغية الحصول منه على إعتراف.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن إطالة مدة التحقيق مع المتهم لا يمثل إكراهاً إلا إذا كان المتهم منكراً للتهمة وتعمد المحقق إطالة مدة التحقيق لإرهاقه بغية الحصول منه على إعتراف.

(الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 23/4/2003)

كما أن تعلق حق الدفاع في سماع الشاهد بما يبديه في جلسة المحاكمة ويسع الدفاع مناقشته إظهاراً للحقيقة. وعلى ذلك فإن رفض المحكمة سماع شاهد بدعوى عدم مشاهدته الواقعة هو إخلال بحق الدفاع يبطل الحكم.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان من المقرر أن حق الدفاع في سماع الشاهد لا يتعلق بما في التحقيقات بما يطابق أو يخالف غيره من الشهود، بل بما يبديه في جلسة المحاكمة ويسع الدفاع مناقشته إظهاراً لوجه الحقيقة، فإنه على المحكمة أن تسمع الشاهد أولاً وبعد ذلك يحق لها أن تبدي ما تراه في شهادته وذلك لإحتمال أن تجيء الشهادة التي تسمعها ويتاح للدفاع مناقشتها بما يقنعها بحقيقة قد يتغير بها وجه الرأي في الدعوى، ولا تصح مصادرة الدفاع في حق سماع شاهد الواقعة بدعوى أنه كان برفقته شاهد آخر لم يتمكن من التوجه لمكان الواقعة لمنع الأهالي له مما ينفي مشاهدته للواقعة، ولا يقبل منها ما ساقته من تبرير رفضها ذلك الطلب لما ينطوي عليه من معنى القضاء المسبق على دليل لم يطرح وهو ما لا يصح في أصول الإستدلال ولأن الدفاع يستطيع أن يتنبأ سلفاً بما قد يدور في وجدان قاضيه عندما يخلو إلى مداولته.

(الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 20/1/2003)

كما أن وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقدم بإعلانهم حق مقرر قانوناً.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر أنه يتعين على المحكمة إجابة الدفاع إلى طلبه سماع شهود الواقعة ولو لم يرد لهم ذكر في قائمة شهود الإثبات أو يقم المتهم بإعلانهم لأنهم لا يعتبرون شهود نفي بمعنى الكلمة حتى يقوم بإعلانهم ولأن المحكمة هي الملاذ الأخير الذي يتعين أن ينفسح لتحقيق الواقعة وتقصيها على الوجه الصحيح غير مقيدة في ذلك بتصرف النيابة العامة فيما تثبته في قائمة شهود الإثبات أو تسقط من أسماء الشهود الذي عاينوا الواقعة أو يمكن أن يكونوا عاينوها، وإلا إنتفت الجدية في المحاكمة وإنغلق باب الدفاع في وجه طارقه بغير حق وهو ما تأباه العدالة أشد الإباء.

(الطعن رقم 13578 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 20/1/2003)

كما أن النعي على الحكم بعدم حيدة مترجم الإشارات أمر غير مجد مادام الطاعن لم يذهب في نعيه إلى أن أقواله قد نقلت على غير حقيقتها.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان الحكم قد عرض لما يثيره الطاعن بشأن مترجم الإشارات في قوله: "وحيث أنه وعن قالة التشكيك من ترجمة مترجم الإشارات ففضلاً عن أن المحكمة تطمئن إلى صدق المترجم في أداء الترجمة سواء بالتحقيقات أو أمام المحكمة فحسب المحكمة بهيئة سابقة أن ندبت مترجماً آخر غير المترجم سالف الذكر هو..... فترجم للمحكمة ما ردده المتهمون الثالث والرابعة والخامسة مرة أخرى من إعترافات بجلسة المحاكمة – وتنوه المحكمة إلى أنها لم تكن في حاجة لإتخاذ مثل هذا الإجراء مرة أخرى بجلسات إعادة المحاكمة بحسبان ما سلف وأيضاً لأن المتهمين جميعاً قد أنكروا أمامها ما نسب إليهم من إتهام. لما كان ذلك، وكان رد الحكم على دفاع الطاعن في هذا الخصوص كافياً ويستقيم به ما خلص إليه من إطراحه، وكان الطاعن لم يذهب في وجه النعي إلى أن أقواله قد نقلت على غير حقيقتها نتيجة الإستعانة بمترجم الإشارات فإن هذا النعي يكون غير سديد.

(الطعن رقم 17595 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 6/5/2003)

كما أن الدعوى في حوزة المحكمة يوجب عليها عند تعذر تحقيق دليل أمامها أن تندب لذلك أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر. ليس لها أن تندب لذلك النيابة العامة لزوال ولايتها وإنتهاء إختصاصها (المادة 294 إجراءات). كما إن بطلان الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تجريه النيابة بناء على ندب المحكمة لها أثناء سير الدعوى. بطلاناً متعلقاً بالنظام العام. لا يعصمه من ذلك رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الإجراء، وإغفال الحكم المطعون فيه الرد على دفاع الطاعنة ببطلان قرار النيابة العامة بندب خبير لصدوره بعد إتصال المحكمة بالدعوى. قصور وإخلال الدفاع يبطل الحكم.

فالقاعدة:

إنه من المقرر إنه ليس للمحكمة أن تحيل الدعوى على سلطة التحقيق بعد أن دخلت في حوزتها، بل لها إذا تعذر تحقيق دليل أمامها أن تندب أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر لتحقيقه على ما جرى به نص المادة (294) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، ذلك لأنه بإحالة الدعوى من سلطة التحقيق على قضاة الحكم تكون ولاية السلطة المذكورة قد زالت وفرع إختصاصها ومن ثم يكون الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تقوم به النيابة العامة بناء على ندب المحكمة إياها في أثناء سير المحكمة باطلاً، وهو بطلان متعلق بالنظام العام لمساسه بالتنظيم القضائي لا يصححه رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الإجراء، وكان الحكم قد قعد كلية عن الرد على دفع الطاعنة المار ذكره مع جوهريته لما يترتب على ثبوت صحته من بطلان الحكم لإستناده إلى دليل باطل، ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه فوق قصوره في البيان معيباً بالإخلال بحق الدفاع بما يوجب نقضه.

(الطعن رقم 11766 لسنة 73 ق – جلسة 17/9/2003)


أحداث
إن إثارة صدور الحكم المطعون فيه بغير سماع للمراقب الإجتماعي. بالمخالفة لما أوجبته المادة (35) من القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1974. دون إيراد ذلك بالأسباب، لا يندرج تحت مدلول الخطأ في تطبيق القانون أو في تأويله الذي يعطي لمحكمة النقض سلطة التصدي له من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم عملاً بالفقرة الثانية من المادة (35) من القرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 في شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض لتعلقه بالشروط الإجرائية لصحة الأحكام وإجراءات المحاكمة، ومن ثم فلا تلتفت المحكمة إلى ما أثارته النيابة العامة لدى محكمة النقض في هذا الشأن.

(الطعن رقم 6057 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 13/4/2003)
إخفاء جثة
من المقرر أنه يشترط لقيام جريمة إخفاء جثة أن يتحقق مع إرتكاب فعل الإخفاء أو الدفن بدون إخبار جهات الإقتضاء أن تتجه إرادة الجاني عن أعين السلطات.

إدانة الحكم المطعون فيه للطاعن لقيامه بإلقاء الجثة بمكان مطروق للعامة. يوجب نقضه وإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء بالبراءة.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان نص المادة (239) من قانون العقوبات على أن "كل من أخفى جثة قتيل أو دفنها بدون إخبار جهات الإقتضاء وقبل الكشف عليها وتحقيق حالة الموت وأسبابه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة". مما مفاده أنه يشترط لقيام الجريمة أن يتحقق مع إرتكاب فعل الإخفاء أو الدفن دون إخبار جهات الإقتضاء أن تتجه إرادة الجاني إلى إخفاء الجثة عن أعين السلطات العامة. لما كان ذلك، وكان ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه على السياق المتقدم في أقوال شهود الإثبات يفيد قيام الطاعن بإلقاء الجثة في الطريق أمام سور سوق الجملة للمزارعين وبجوار مقهى وهو مكان مطروق للعامة ثم وضع بطاقة صاحب الجثة ورخصة قيادته إلى جوارها وهو ما لا يقوم به فعل الإخفاء ولا يتوافر فيه القصد الجنائي في الجريمة التي دان الحكم المطعون فيه الطاعن عنها، ومن ثم يضحى الفعل المسند إلى الطاعن لا جريمة فيه وغير مندرج تحت أي نص عقابي وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر ودانه بجريمة إخفاء جثة متوفي يكون فضلاً على قصور أسبابه وفساد استدلاله في الرد على دفاع الطاعن قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون وفي تأويله بما يوجب نقضه والقضاء بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وبراءة الطاعن من التهمة المسندة إليه.

(الطعن رقم 13157 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 3/12/2002)

إرتباط
إن الإرتباط في حكم المادة (32) عقوبات. أمر يترتب على توافره إعفاء المطعون ضده من العقاب عن جريمة الرشوة لا يحول دون توقيع العقاب عن جريمة الإشتراك في الإختلاس. مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه ذلك هو خطأ في تطبيق القانون ومعه يتعين النقض والإعادة.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر أن مناط الإرتباط في حكم المادة (32) من قانون العقوبات رهن يكون الجرائم المرتبطة قائمة لم يجر على إحداها حكم من الأحكام المعفية من المسئولية أو العقاب لأن تماسك الجريمة المرتبطة وإنضمامها بقوة الإرتباط القانوني إلى الجريمة المقرر لها أشد العقاب لا يفقدها كيانها ولا يسلب المحكمة حقها في التصدي لباقي الجرائم المرتبطة وأن تنزل العقوبة المقررة لها متى رأت ت وافر أركانها وثبوتها قبل المتهم، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص إلى إدانة المطعون ضده الثاني بجريمتي الثاني بجريمة الرشوة والإشتراك في الإختلاس وإعفاءه من العقاب عن الجريمة الأولى إعمالاً لنص المادة (107 مكررًا) من قانون العقوبات ولم يوقع عليه عقوبة الجريمة الثانية الأخف بدعوى إرتباطها بالجريمة الأولى ذات العقوبة الأشد إرتباطًا لا يقبل التجزئة مع أن قضائه بإعفاء المطعون ضده المذكور من العقاب عن جريمة الرشوة يمتنع معه عليه تطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة (32) من قانون العقوبات ويستتبع حتمًا توقيع عقوبة جريمة الإشتراك في الإختلاس التي أثبت وقوعها منه ودلل عليها، إما وقد خالف الحكم هذا النظر وأعمل في حق المطعون ضده حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (32) المشار إليها، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يوجب تدخل محكمة النقض لإنزال حكم القانون على وجهه الصحيح، ولما كان تطبيق العقوبة في حدود النص المطبق من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع، فإنه يتعين أن يكون النقض مقرونًا بالإعادة.

(الطعن رقم 32866 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 2/2/2003)
أسباب الاباحة وموانع العقاب
إن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية المنصوص عليها في المادة (62) عقوبات هي تناول المخدر أو المسكر عن علم وإختيار. لذلك فإن تحدث الحكم عن إحتساء الطاعن للخمر وتعاطيه المخدر دون بيان مبلغ تأثيرها في شعوره وإدراكه رغم إتصال هذا الأمر بتوافر القصد الخاص وإيقاع عقوبة القتل المرتبط بجنحة السرقة وقضى بإعدامه هو قصور يرتب البطلان.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان الأصل أن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية – على مقتضى المادة (62) من قانون العقوبات – هي التي تكون ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة تناولها الجان يقهرًا عنه أو على غير علم منه بحقيقة أمرها بما مفهومه أن ما يتناول مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة وعن علم بحقيقة أمرها يكون مسئولاً عن الجرائم التي تقع منه وهو تحت تأثيرها. فالقانون يجري عليه، في هذه الحالة، حكم المدرك التام الإدراك مما ينبني عليه توافر القصد الجنائي لديه، إلا أنه لما كانت بعض الجرائم يتطلب القانون فيها ثبوت قصد جنائي خاص لدى المتهم، فإنه لا يتصور إكتفاء الشارع في ثبوت هذا القصد بإعتبارات وإفتراضات قانونية، بل يجب في هذه الجرائم – وعلى ما استقر عليه قضاء محكمة النقض في تفسير المادة (62) من قانون العقوبات – التحقق من قيام القصد الجنائي الخاص من الأدلة المستمدة من حقيقة الواقع. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم قد تحدث عن إحتساء الطاعن للخمر وتعاطيه للمخدر دون أن يبين مبلغ تأثيرهما في شعور الطاعن وإدراكه بالرغم من إتصال هذا الأمر بتوافر القصد الخاص، وأوقع على الطاعن عقوبة القتل العمد المرتبط بجنحة السرقة وقضى بإعدامه، فإن الحكم يكون قاصر البيان بما يبطله ويوجبه نقضه.

(الطعن رقم 39918 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 5/2/2003)

كما أن شرط إباحة عمل الطبيب أن يكون ما يجريه مطابقًا للأصول العلمية المقررة. إفراطه في إتباعها أو مخالفتها يوقع عليه المسئولية الجنائية حسب تعمده الفعل ونتيجته أو تقصيره في عمله.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر أن إباحة عمل الطبيب مشروطه بأن يكون ما يجريه مطابقًا للأصول العلمية المقررة فإذا فرط في إتباع هذه الأصول أو خالفها حقت عليه المسئولية الجنائية بحسب تعمده الفعل ونتيجته أو تقصيره وعدم تحرز في أداء عمله وكان ما أثبته الحكم فيما تقدم من عناصر الخطأ التي وقعت من الطاعن تكفي لحمل مسئوليته جنائيًا فإن ما يثيره الطاعن بدعوى الخطأ في تطبيق القانون لا يكون له محل. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخذ بالتقرير الطبي الشرعي واستند إليه في تقدير خطأ الطاعن وإثبات إدانته وكان لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير القوة التدليلية لتقارير الخبراء المقدمة في الدعوى والفصل فيما يوجه إلى هذه التقارير من اعتراضات والمفاضلة بينها والأخذ بما ترتاح إليه وإطراح ما عداه لتعلق هذا الأمر بسلطتها في تقدير الدليل بما لا يجوز معه مجادلتها فيه أمام محكمة النقض. ولما كانت عناصر الخطأ التي أخذ بها الحكم واطمأن إليها هي عناصر واضحة لا تناقض فيها فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد.

(الطعن رقم 50587 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 16/4/2003)

إعلان
إن القضاء في الدعوى بجلسة غير تلك السابق تحديدها بالتقرير دون إعلان الطاعن ورغم تخلفه عن حضورها هو بطلان في الإجراءات يؤثر في الحكم ويرتب بطلانه. 

فالقاعدة :

أنه من حيث إنه يبين من المفردات المضمومة أن الحكم الإبتدائي الغيابي قد قضى بحبس المطعون ضدها أسبوعين فعارضت وقضى في معارضتها بقبولها شكلاً وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبراءتها مما أسند إليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية وإذ استأنف الطاعن حددت لنظر إستئنافه جلسة 17 من يونيه سنة 1995 – حسب الثابت بتقرير الإستئناف، بيد أنه لم ينظر بتلك الجلسة، بل نظر بجلسة الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 – التي تخلف الطاعن عن حضورها فقضى فيها غيابيًا بتأييد الحكم المستأنف. لما كان ذلك، وكان المشرع بما نص عليه في المادة (408) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من أنه "يحدد قلم الكتاب للمستأنف في تقرير الإستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التي حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك إعلانًا ولو كان التقرير من وكيل". إنما أقام قرينة على علم المستأنف بالجلسة المحددة لنظر إستئنافه من توقيعه أو توقيع وكيله على تقرير الإستئناف المشتمل على تحديد تلك الجلسة فإذا لم ينظر الإستئناف بالجلسة المحددة بالتقرير وإنما حددت لنظره جلسة أخرى، سقط حكم القرينة وتعين إعلان المستأنف بالجلسة التي حددت من بعد حتى يتحقق علمه بها ويتاح له أن تسمع أقواله والأوجه التي يستند إليها في إستئنافه على ما نصت عليه المادة (411) من القانون المذكور وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضى في الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 برفض إستئناف الطاعن وتأييده الحكم المستأنف وكان يبين من الإطلاع على المفردات أنها خلت من إعلانه بهذه الجلسة على الرغم من أنها غير تلك التي كانت محددة في تقرير الإستئناف فإن الحكم يكون قد أنبنى على إجراءات باطلة أثرت فيه فيتعين نقضه والإعادة.

(الطعن رقم 17894 لسنة 65 ق – جلسة 14/10/2002)

كما أن إعلان الحكم للمحكوم عليه شخصيًا. قرينة قاطعة على علمه بصدوره. أما إعلانه في موطنه لمن ينوب عنه في إستلام الإعلان. فهو قرينة غير قاطعة على العلم بصدور الحكم. له حق دحضها. عدم دحض هذه القرينة أمام محكمة الموضوع وعدم تمسكه بدحضها . سقوط حقه في التمسك بإثباتها عكسها أمام محكمة النقض.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر قانونًا أن الأصل في إعلان الأوراق طبقاً للمادة العاشرة من قانون المرافعات أنها تسلم إلى الشخص نفسه أو في موطنه فإذا لم يجد المحضر الشخص المطلوب إعلانه في موطنه كان عليه أن يسلم الورقة إلى من يقرر أنه وكيله أو أنه يعمل في خدمته أو أنه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار، وكانت المادة (398) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وإن نصت على أنه "إذا كان الإعلان لم يحصل لشخص المتهم فإن ميعاد المعارضة بالنسبة إليه فيما يختص بالعقوبة المحكوم بها يبدأ من يوم علمه بحصول الإعلان وإلا كانت المعارضة جائزة حتى تسقط الدعوى بمضي المدة "فإن المستفاد من هذا النص أنه إذا حصل الإعلان لشخص المحكوم عليه فإن ذلك يعد قرينة قاطعة على علمه بصدور الحكم الغيابي، إما إذا أعلن في موطنه ولم يسلم الإعلان إليه شخصيًا بل استلمه غيره ممن يجوز لهم قانونًا تسلمه بالنيابة عنه، فإن ذلك يعتبر قرينة على أن ورقته وصلت إليه، ولكنها قرينة غير قاطعة، إذ يجوز للمحكوم عليه أن يدحضها بإثبات العكس. لما كان ذلك، وكان الثابت أن الطاعن أعلن بالحكم الغيابي الإستئنافي في 22/9/1992 مع تابعه، وكان الثابت من محضر جلسة المعارضة الإستئنافية أن المحكوم عليه حضر بتلك الجلسة ولم يثر أي دفاع يبرر تراخيه في التقرير بالمعارضة ولم يدحض القرينة القائمة ضده و التي تفيد علمه بإعلان الحكم، على ما ورد بالطعن، وكان الطاعن لم يتمسك بذلك أمام محكمة الموضوع ولم يبد أمامها الدليل المعتبر على ما يتمسك به من أوجه الدفاع الموضوعية أو المختلطة بالواقع فإن إهماله فيما كان يسعه أن يبديه أمام محكمة الموضوع يسقط حقه أما محكمة النقض، ويكون الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بعدم قبول المعارضة للتقرير بها بعد الميعاد قد صدر سليماً متفقًا وصحيح القانون ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد.

(الطعن رقم 29342 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 18/2/2003)

كما أن واقعة دشت الملف تعد من الأمور التي لا دخل لإرادة لطاعن فيها له أثره في تصديق محكمة النقض أن سبب عدم حضوره جلسة المعارضة الإستئنافية عدم إعلانه بها ويوجب نقض الحكم للبطلان.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان الثابت بالحكم المطعون فيه أن المعارض لم يحضر بالجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم. وكان الثابت من كتاب نيابة جنوب القاهرة الصادر منها بتاريخ / / برقم ..... والمقيد برقم وارد محكمة النقض في ذات التاريخ برقم ..... والمرفق صورة ضوئية منه معتمدة بختم شعار الجمهورية الخاص بنيابة النقض الجنائي تحمل عبارة طبق الأصل مدونه بخط المسئول بنيابة النقض الذي قرر بفقد أصله (يتضمن الإفادة بأن الملف الأصلي للقضية رقم ..... سنة ..... جنح ..... المقيدة برقم ..... لسنة ..... جنح مستأنف ..... المطلوب ضمه لملف الطعن الماثل (تبين من الاطلاع على كشوف الدشت أنه (دشت) ولما كانت واقعة دشت الملف تعد من الأمور التي ليس للطاعن إرادة فيها وحتى لا يضار الطاعن بطعنه لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه – فإنه لا يكون في وسع هذه المحكمة – محكمة النقض – إلا أن تصدقه بقوله إن سبب تخلفه عن الحضور بالجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه يرجع إلى عدم إعلانه بها بما لا يصح معه القضاء فيها. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه على نحو ما سلف بيانه قد خالف صحيح القانون لقيامه على إجراءات باطلة من شانها حرمان الطاعن (المعارض) من إستعمال حقه في الدفاع الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن.

(الطعن رقم 952 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 4/6/2003)

التماس إعادة النظر
إن مناط قبول التماس إعادة النظر في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (441) إجراءات. ظهور وقائع أو أوراق جديدة. لم تكن معلومة عند الحكم تثبت براءة المحكوم عليه، والمقصود بهذه الحالة أن تدل الوقائع أو الأوراق التي تظهر بعد الحكم نهائيًا على براءة المحكوم عليه أو يلزم عنها سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو تحمله التبعة الجنائية.

فالقاعدة :

أن المادة (441) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد نصت على جواز طلب إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة في مواد الجنايات والجنح في خمس حالات تناولت الأخيرة منها حالة ما إذا حدثت أو ظهرت بعد الحكم وقائع أو قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة، وكان من شأن هذه الوقائع أو الأوراق ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه، وكان قضاء هذه المحكمة – محكمة النقض – قد استقر على أن المقصود بهذه الحالة أن تدل تلك الوقائع أو الأوراق بذاتها على براءة المحكوم عليه أو يلزم عنها سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو تحمله التبعة الجنائية. لما كان ما تقدم، وكان ما ظهر من الوقائع والأوراق من أنه بعد صدور الحكم المطلوب إعادة النظر فيه – الصادر بإدانة طالب إعادة النظر ..... – وصيرورة هذا الحكم باتًا، صدر في تاريخ لاحق حكم آخر بالإدانة ضد شقيقه ..... لإرتكابه جناية تزوير في محررين رسميين هما محضر الضبط وتحقيقات النيابة العامة في الدعوى موضوع طلب إعادة النظر بأن انتحل إسم شقيقة – طالب إعادة النظر المار ذكره – في ذلك المحضر وتلك التحقيقات، وقد صار هذا الحكم باتًا أيضاً بعدم الطعن عليه بطريق النقض، وهو ما يعد بمثابة وقائع وأوراق مجهولة إبان المحكمة في الدعوى المطلوبة إعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر فيها، إذ لم تحدث ولم تظهر إلا بعد الحكم نهائيًا في هذه الدعوى، ولما كانت هذه الوقائع والأوراق تحسم بذاتها الأمر وتقطع بترتيب أثرها في ثبوت براءة الطالب، فإن طلب إعادة النظر يكون قد تكاملت عناصره وتوافرت مقوماته مما يتعين معه قبوله والقضاء بإلغاءه الحكم الصادر في الجناية رقم ..... لسنة ..... جنايات الأزبكية والمقيدة برقم ..... لسنة ..... كلي شمال القاهرة بتاريخ ..... من ..... سنة ..... وبراءة الطالب المحكوم عليه فيها.

(الطعن رقم 1267 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 6/5/2003)

----------

